# Lidocaine/local anesthesia injection - HELP!!



## CHoskins1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me, can you bill and injection code with Lidocaine if administered as local anesthetic for a procedure such as nail/skin biopsy or removal of ingrown toe nail? I bill for podiatry they have never billed an injection codes for their Lidocaine injections but I'm thinking they're should be reimbursed for the injection.

Example billing:
99213 - 25 modifier
11750
J2001
96372


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2014)

No you cannot bill for local anesthetic it is inclusive to the procedure.. AND the J2001 is for IV admin only.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 29, 2014)

Unfortunately, the supplies are included in the biopsy CPT code. Therefore, you would not code for the Lidocaine as it is all inclusive to the procedure.


----------

